# Höhere Preise und Einschränkungen: Fischen am Chiemsee bald "Luxus"?



## Thomas9904 (10. Mai 2016)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Juni

*Höhere Preise und Einschränkungen: Fischen am Chiemsee bald "Luxus"?​*
Das fragt jedenfalls Chiemgau24.de.

Hintergrund wäre, dass es zukünftig keine (preiswerteren) Uferkarten mehr geben würde, sondern nur noch die deutlich teureren Bootskarten.

Argumentiert wird damit, dass es so wenig Uferplätze zum Angeln geben würde und Angler in Häfen aber auch nicht gesehen wären.

Um das dann gleich einzuschränken:
Man könne ja mit der Bootskarte auch weiterhin vom Ufer angeln, wenn man einen Platz finden würde...

So der für die Kartenausgabe zuständige Fischermeister Lex von der Fraueninsel.

Der meint auch, dass "wer fleissig fische, die Kosten für die 190-Euro-Saisonkarte leicht wieder reinholen könne" (die Uferkarte kostet bisher 77 Euro)..

Und andere Seen wären ja zudem noch teurer..

Siehe:
http://www.chiemgau24.de/chiemgau/c...aenkungen-fischen-chiemsee-luxus-6388085.html

-----------------------------------------------------------------
Die Reduzierung des Angelns als reine Fleischmacherei, bei der man Kosten "wieder reinholen könne" mag für einen Fischer ein Argument sein.

Angler grundsätzlich aufs reine Abschlachten im Sinne einer Kostenerstattung für die Angelkarte zu reduzieren, finde ich persönlich, nennen wirs mal:
Zweifelhaft...............

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (10. Mai 2016)

*AW: Höhere Preise und Einschränkungen: Fischen am Chiemsee bald "Luxus"?*

Naja, wie schon im andern Trööt geschrieben. Der Fischer ist meist nicht des Anglers Freund...


----------



## Laichzeit (10. Mai 2016)

*AW: Höhere Preise und Einschränkungen: Fischen am Chiemsee bald "Luxus"?*

Der Fischer konkurriert mit der nicht unerheblichen Entnahme von Felchen durch Bootsangler, deshalb sind an solchen Seen Bootskarten deutlich teurer als anderswo.
Der Besatz wird zum Teil durch die Karten finanziert.
Dem Angler ein "lohnendes" Fischen nahezulegen, ist wirklich zweifelhaft.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Mai 2016)

*AW: Höhere Preise und Einschränkungen: Fischen am Chiemsee bald "Luxus"?*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Dem Angler ein "lohnendes" Fischen nahezulegen, ist wirklich zweifelhaft.


Wird ja von Verbänden mitgetragen und immer propagiert, Angeln nur zur Verwertung.

Da ist das mit "Kosten rausangeln" dann der letzte konsequente Schritt, auch wenn es dann Angeln komplett reduziert auf Fleischmachen und Hege auf Hege zur Entnahme.



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Der Fischer konkurriert mit der nicht unerheblichen Entnahme von Felchen durch Bootsangler, deshalb sind an solchen Seen Bootskarten deutlich teurer als anderswo.


Und warum wird dann Uferangeln verboten, so dass noch mehr Leute Bootsangeln gehen?
Damit hätte sich der Fischer ja dann (bei Deiner Betrachtung) selber ins Knie geschossen, wenn noch mehr Leute auf Booten angeln (>>auf Felchen)..

Für mich persönlich siehts einfach nach Gewinnmaximierung aus..


----------



## Seele (10. Mai 2016)

*AW: Höhere Preise und Einschränkungen: Fischen am Chiemsee bald "Luxus"?*

Find ich für so ein riesen Wasser immer noch ein Schnäppchen wenn ich das mit unseren Kartenpreisen vergleiche.


----------



## Taxidermist (10. Mai 2016)

*AW: Höhere Preise und Einschränkungen: Fischen am Chiemsee bald "Luxus"?*

Wie war das nochmal, Angebot und Nachfrage machen den Preis?
Das ist ja nicht gerade eine Gegend, welche für die Armut der Bevölkerung bekannt ist, also werden solche Preise (leider) auch zu erzielen sein.
Außerdem sehe ich es ähnlich wie Kaulbarschspezi, der Berufsfischer ist der natürliche Feind des Anglers!

Jürgen


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Mai 2016)

*AW: Höhere Preise und Einschränkungen: Fischen am Chiemsee bald "Luxus"?*

Gegen den Preis als solchen sag ich ja auch nix - aber warum die preiswerteren Uferkarten gleich ganz abschaffen?

Wie gesagt, ich seh darin (ohne Zweifel erlaubte) Gewinnmaximierung...

Schlimmer finde ich die Reduzierung der Angler und des Angelns durch den Fischer aufs reine abschlachten zum Kosten decken..

Wenn ich *billig* Fisch will, kauf ich den beim Fischer oder im Fischladen oder Supermarkt -  da ist Angeln nicht die erste Wahl..

Siehe dazu auch:
[youtube1]TgczQGZScQQ[/youtube1]


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (10. Mai 2016)

*AW: Höhere Preise und Einschränkungen: Fischen am Chiemsee bald "Luxus"?*

Wahrscheinlich möchte man mit dem Abschaffen der Uferkarten gleich Selektieren und Zahlungsunwillige heraus filtern. Desweiteren hat man auch eine Argumentationsgrundlage für Diskussionen zur Situation der wenigen Ufer-Angelplätze und kann Kritiken entgegenwirken:

"Ihr habt ja Bootkarten gekauft." :vik: Argumente schaffen, wenn keine Vorhanden. |supergri


----------



## Laichzeit (10. Mai 2016)

*AW: Höhere Preise und Einschränkungen: Fischen am Chiemsee bald "Luxus"?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und warum wird dann Uferangeln verboten, so dass noch mehr Leute Bootsangeln gehen?
> Damit hätte sich der Fischer ja dann (bei Deiner Betrachtung) selber ins Knie geschossen, wenn noch mehr Leute auf Booten angeln (>>auf Felchen)..
> 
> Für mich persönlich siehts einfach nach Gewinnmaximierung aus..



Selbst rausfahren lohnt sich für Berufsfischer am Chiemsee gerade noch, aber auch sie klagen über geringe Fangerfolge.
Falls gar nichts geht, verdienen sie noch am 190€ Flatrate-Fischer.
Unterm Strich trägt sich wohl an keinem süddeutschen See Berufsfischerei auf Felchen selbst.
Der Besatz wird häufig stark durch Angelkarten oder staatliche Mittel fremdfinanziert. Aus den reinen Erträgen kommt zu wenig Geld.


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (10. Mai 2016)

*AW: Höhere Preise und Einschränkungen: Fischen am Chiemsee bald "Luxus"?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Für mich persönlich siehts einfach nach Gewinnmaximierung aus..



Das scheint mir eine sinnvolle Deutung. Ist ja allerorten feszustellen, dass die Fischer merken, dass man so auch ein vergleichsweise anstrengungsloses Einkommen generieren können, wo das eigentliche Kerngeschäft doch häufig unwirtschaftlich ist...


----------



## Laichzeit (10. Mai 2016)

*AW: Höhere Preise und Einschränkungen: Fischen am Chiemsee bald "Luxus"?*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Außerdem sehe ich es ähnlich wie Kaulbarschspezi, der Berufsfischer ist der natürliche Feind des Anglers!
> 
> Jürgen



Der Berufsfischer sorgt für Besatz und macht den Laichfischfang. Natürlicher Feind ist was anderes. An manchen Seen klappts gut, an anderen nicht.

Der natürliche Feind der Berufsfischer sind die hohen Umkosten und der gelinde gesagt katastrophale Zustand nahezu sämtlicher Felchenbestände.


----------



## Rotbart (10. Mai 2016)

*AW: Höhere Preise und Einschränkungen: Fischen am Chiemsee bald "Luxus"?*

Es wurden im Gegenzug verschiedene Verbesserungen für die Angler eingeführt, die ich persönlich durchaus für bemerkenswert halte:
Das Schonmaß für Renken etwa wurde auf 28 cm herabgesetzt.
Die Zahl der Köderfische die entnommen werden dürfen ist nicht mehr begrenzt.
Das Bootsangeln ist jetzt länger zulässig als bisher.
Und manches andere mehr.

Aussagen wie "Der Fischer ist nicht des Anglers Freund" sind alles andere als hilfreich im Verhältnis Chiemseefischer und Angler. Ich glaube sagen zu können, dass am Chiemsee ein überwiegend positiver Umgang zwischen den Berufsfischern (die davon leben müssen!) und den Anglern (die das nur als Hobby betreiben) herrscht.
Vorwürfe der Gewinnmaximierung oder der Anglerfeindschaft sind mehr als kontraproduktiv.

Angelt wer von euch am Chiemsee? Kennt ihr die Situation vor Ort? Kennt ihr die Berufsfischer? 

Allerdings rundet sich das qualitative Bild dieser Berichterstattung passend ab - denn nicht mal die Quelle des Berichts wurde richtig genannt.
Es heißt "Chiemgau24", nicht Chiemsee24. Aber das nur am Rande.
Chiemsee24 vermietet nämlich Appartments, Chiemgau24 nennt sich Nachrichtenportal.

Mit dieser völlig unnötigen - und augenscheinlich auch praxisfernen Diskussion - erweist ihr den Anglern am Chiemsee einen Bärendienst.

Ich habe fertig. Und bin auch etwas enttäuscht von der Berichterstattung im AB.


----------



## Lorenz (10. Mai 2016)

*AW: Höhere Preise und Einschränkungen: Fischen am Chiemsee bald "Luxus"?*

Vielleicht gab es Ärger mit Anglern (die sich nicht benommen haben). Warum wohl gibt es andernorts Angelverbote oder Einschränkungen in Häfen, an Anlegestellen und Promenaden. Es werden Bootsfahrer und Passanten gestört oder es kommt zu Streitereien, Montagen reißen an Stegen, Seilen oder Ketten ab...


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Mai 2016)

*AW: Höhere Preise und Einschränkungen: Fischen am Chiemsee bald "Luxus"?*



Rotbart schrieb:


> Es heißt "Chiemgau24", nicht Chiemsee24. Aber das nur am Rande.


Super und Danke, hab ich natürlich geändert.


----------



## Allrounder27 (10. Mai 2016)

*AW: Höhere Preise und Einschränkungen: Fischen am Chiemsee bald "Luxus"?*



Lorenz schrieb:


> Vielleicht gab es Ärger mit Anglern (die sich nicht benommen haben). Warum wohl gibt es andernorts Angelverbote oder Einschränkungen in Häfen, an Anlegestellen und Promenaden. Es werden Bootsfahrer und Passanten gestört oder es kommt zu Streitereien, Montagen reißen an Stegen, Seilen oder Ketten ab...



Dann sollen die Verursacher zur Rechenschaft gezogen werden. Ich (und wahrscheinlich die restlichen 95% der Angler, die sich benehmen können) habe es satt, in Sippenhaft genommen zu werden.


----------



## Rotbart (10. Mai 2016)

*AW: Höhere Preise und Einschränkungen: Fischen am Chiemsee bald "Luxus"?*

Hier findet der geneigte Leser die aktuellen Bestimmungen am Chiemsee:
http://www.anglerbund-chiemsee.de/bestimmungen_chiemsee_neu_2016.pdf

Eine Gängelung kann ich darin beim besten Willen nicht sehen. Da es keine Gegenüberstellung mit den alten Vorschriften gibt, müsst ihr mir wohl glauben, dass es tatsächlich auch (wesentliche) Verbesserungen für die Angler gibt. .

Einzig, dass jetzt die Renken in ein Fangbuch einzutragen sind, ist umständlich. Aber wohl zurückzuführen auf häufige Fanglimit-Überschreitungen.

Fakt ist, dass es keine Uferkarten mehr gibt. Das als Teuerung zu verkaufen, hinkt allerdings auch - denn im Gegenzug für den Mehrpreis gibts das Recht, vom Boot (Belly, Schlauchboot, Badeboot, Kajak, Surfbrett - ist grundsätzlich alles möglich) zu angeln.
Wer sich also für 30 Euro ein Badeboot kauft, kann auf dem Chiemsee bootsangeln. Wenn er das nicht nutzen will - selber Schuld.

Wer den Fischbestand im Chiemsee kennt, weiß dass hier die Berufsfischer herausragende Arbeit leisten. Gerade auch was die Renken betrifft, deren Schwärme manchmal das ganze Echolot verdunkeln - was wiederrum dem Hechtbestand sehr dienlich ist.

Letztlich nutzt der Angler die Arbeit der Fischer. 
Dass sich diese das auch bezahlen lassen, ist nur legitim.


----------



## Andal (10. Mai 2016)

*AW: Höhere Preise und Einschränkungen: Fischen am Chiemsee bald "Luxus"?*

Vielleicht noch zwei Fakten.

Am Chiemsee ist es nicht nur der eine, ausgesprochen "geschäftstüchtige" Berufsfischer Lex. Er hat noch 15 weitere Kollegen auf die 81 km² Seefläche.

Das man die Karte nun Saisonkarte nennt, täuscht ein bisschen daürber hinweg, dass sich dabei um den Zeitraum Anfang Mai bis Ende Oktober handelt. Der Rest des Jahres ist gesperrt.

Natürlich tun diese Fischer auch etwas für den See. Die von ihnen betriebene Zuchtstation genießt ein sehr hohes fachliches Ansehen. Aber wieso tauchen dann in der Coregonenschonzeit auf den Speisekarten der gehobenen Gastronomie rund um den See Gerichte auf, die sich "Renkenkaviar" nennen!?


----------



## Laichzeit (10. Mai 2016)

*AW: Höhere Preise und Einschränkungen: Fischen am Chiemsee bald "Luxus"?*

In 8 Monaten bekommt man bei den Erträgen seine jährlichen Umkosten gedeckt, wenn überhaupt.
Bei einer Schonzeit der Länge können sie gleich einpacken.


----------



## Chiforce (10. Mai 2016)

*AW: Höhere Preise und Einschränkungen: Fischen am Chiemsee bald "Luxus"?*

Wenn absolut Niemand mehr dort Karten kaufen würde, würden die das bestimmt nochmal überdenken...


----------



## Andal (10. Mai 2016)

*AW: Höhere Preise und Einschränkungen: Fischen am Chiemsee bald "Luxus"?*



Chiforce schrieb:


> Wenn absolut Niemand mehr dort Karten kaufen würde, würden die das bestimmt nochmal überdenken...



Und wenn alle Lotto-Millonäre wären........... ist doch beides pure Utopie!


----------



## exil-dithschi (10. Mai 2016)

*AW: Höhere Preise und Einschränkungen: Fischen am Chiemsee bald "Luxus"?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und warum wird dann Uferangeln verboten, so dass noch mehr Leute Bootsangeln gehen?


bootsangler kann man auf einem see aber auch einfacher kontrollieren, man sieht sie besser.


----------



## Laichzeit (10. Mai 2016)

*AW: Höhere Preise und Einschränkungen: Fischen am Chiemsee bald "Luxus"?*

Vom Ufer angeln ist ja nicht verboten, es gibt nur keine extra Karte mehr.
An wen das Geld geht, ob es zweckgebunden ist oder eingesackt wird, hat hier noch niemand geschrieben.
Das Gewässer gehört dem Land und nicht den Fischern.
Deshalb ist Gewinnmaximierung eher eine Unterstellung.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Mai 2016)

*AW: Höhere Preise und Einschränkungen: Fischen am Chiemsee bald "Luxus"?*

Auch der (Amigo)Staat braucht Kohle...........................


----------



## Andal (10. Mai 2016)

*AW: Höhere Preise und Einschränkungen: Fischen am Chiemsee bald "Luxus"?*

Ist das bei der Stuttgarter Spätzle-Bagage unter eurem Oberlehrer Lämpel anders!?


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Mai 2016)

*AW: Höhere Preise und Einschränkungen: Fischen am Chiemsee bald "Luxus"?*

grins - hör bloss auf ...,


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (11. Mai 2016)

*AW: Höhere Preise und Einschränkungen: Fischen am Chiemsee bald "Luxus"?*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Das Gewässer gehört dem Land und nicht den Fischern. Deshalb ist Gewinnmaximierung eher eine Unterstellung.



Aha. Wo fließt denn das Geld aus dem Kartenverkauf hin?


----------



## Andal (11. Mai 2016)

*AW: Höhere Preise und Einschränkungen: Fischen am Chiemsee bald "Luxus"?*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Aha. Wo fließt denn das Geld aus dem Kartenverkauf hin?



Ja wohin wohl, in die Kasse der Fischereigenossenschaft. Der Staat bekommt seinen festgelegten Pachtzins.


----------



## Laichzeit (11. Mai 2016)

*AW: Höhere Preise und Einschränkungen: Fischen am Chiemsee bald "Luxus"?*

Was mit Einnahmen aus Kartenverkäufen passiert, ist nicht einheitlich und wird im Pachtvertrag geregelt.


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (11. Mai 2016)

*AW: Höhere Preise und Einschränkungen: Fischen am Chiemsee bald "Luxus"?*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Was mit Einnahmen aus Kartenverkäufen passiert, ist nicht einheitlich und wird im Pachtvertrag geregelt.



Hast Du einen Nachweis über einen Pachtvertrag, der die individuelle Höhe bzw. die Verwendung der Einnahmen aus der Erteilung von Erlaubnisscheinen und insb. die Abschöpfung dieser an den Verpächter oder andere Dritte regelt, so dass Einkommensmaximierung oder Gewinnerzielungsabsichten tatsächlich ausgeschlossen werden können?


----------



## Andal (11. Mai 2016)

*AW: Höhere Preise und Einschränkungen: Fischen am Chiemsee bald "Luxus"?*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Hast Du einen Nachweis über einen Pachtvertrag, der die individuelle Höhe bzw. die Verwendung der Einnahmen aus der Erteilung von Erlaubnisscheinen und insb. die Abschöpfung dieser an den Verpächter oder andere Dritte regelt, so dass Einkommensmaximierung oder Gewinnerzielungsabsichten tatsächlich ausgeschlossen werden können?



Ich sehe schon, worauf du hinaus willst. Aber so doof sind solche Genossenschaften auch wieder nicht. Die am Chiemsee betreibt eine sehr renomierte Zucht- und Brutstation, generiert den Besatz für den See fast zu Gänze selbst. Da ja auch Angler, wenigstens in der Theorie, von diesen Besätzen Vorteile haben, ist es ein Leichtes, etwaige Überschüsse aus Kartenverkäufen rechtlich absolut einwandfrei unsichtbar zu machen.

Und was die Genossenschaft am Chiemsee kann, schaffen alle anderen ebenso aus dem Handgelenk heraus. Zudem darf ja eine Genossenschaft durchaus, dann aber steuerpflichtige, Überschüsse erwirtschaften und an die Mitglieder ausschütten.


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (12. Mai 2016)

*AW: Höhere Preise und Einschränkungen: Fischen am Chiemsee bald "Luxus"?*

Mein Frage ist an sich ganz einfach. Wird die Höhe der Gebühren für die Erlaubnisscheine durch den Verpächter festgelegt und werden die Gebühren im Auftrag des Verpächters erhoben und - selbstverständlich gegen Aufwandsentschädigung - 1:1 weitergereicht? Mit anderen Worten: kann man von einer Beleihung ausgehen?

Wenn nicht, sind es wohl eine ganz normale Einnahmen im Wirtschaftsbetrieb, ähnlich wie Einnahmen aus dem Fischverkauf. Ich gehe davon aus, dass meistens / immer letzteres der Fall ist, aber ich lass mich gern vom Gegenteil überzeugen.


----------



## Riesenangler (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: Höhere Preise und Einschränkungen: Fischen am Chiemsee bald "Luxus"?*

So was ähnliches gibt es auch bei uns im Havelland. Hier wurden vor zwei Jahren, die Friedfischjahreskarten zu 85 Euro ersatzlos gestrichen.  Dafür gibt es jetzt nur noch die viel teureren Jahreskarten zu 145 Euro.  Mit denen, darf man dann auch auf Raubfiche angeln. Dummerweise, muss man um hier auf Zahnträger angeln zu dürfen natürlich den Fischereischein haben. Wer den nun nicht hat, der darf auch weiterhin nur Friedfisch beangeln. Und viele haben den nicht. Denn vielen älteren und  finanzschwachen Zeitgenossen, hat die einfache Karte genügt.  
Hier geht es eindeutig nur um Geldmaximierung.


----------



## Laichzeit (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: Höhere Preise und Einschränkungen: Fischen am Chiemsee bald "Luxus"?*

Auf den einen oder anderen Weg kommt das Geld der Berufsfischer und Angler in den selben Topf. Anscheinend ist der Chiemsee an die Genossenschaft verpachtet, die den Felchenbesatz selbst durchführt und ihre eigene Brutanstalt hat. Also finanziert aus Fang und Karten, vielleicht keine Subventionen aus Staatsgeldern.
Andere Seen sind Patentfischereien, an denen das Geld aller Fischereipatente staatliche Fischzuchten finanziert, zum Beispiel am Bodensee. Für den Laichfischfang sind dennoch die Berufsfischer zuständig.
Eine komplette Kostendurchrechnung gibt es wahrscheinlich nicht.

Aber: Glaubt ihr, dass der Anteil am Fang dem finanziellen Aufwand der Berufsfischer entspricht?


----------



## Fischer am Inn (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: Höhere Preise und Einschränkungen: Fischen am Chiemsee bald "Luxus"?*

Hallo miteinander



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Anscheinend ist der Chiemsee an die Genossenschaft verpachtet, die den Felchenbesatz selbst durchführt und ihre eigene Brutanstalt hat. Also finanziert aus Fang und Karten, vielleicht keine Subventionen aus Staatsgeldern.



Die Berufsfischer haben dort nicht gepachtet. Ihre Familien leben dort und üben die Fischerei seit Generationen aus. Sie sind nicht Pächter sondern Eigentümer des Fischereirechts.

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: Höhere Preise und Einschränkungen: Fischen am Chiemsee bald "Luxus"?*

Also doch Gewinnmaximierung auf Kosten der Uferangler?


----------



## Andal (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: Höhere Preise und Einschränkungen: Fischen am Chiemsee bald "Luxus"?*

Und der See untersteht der Bayerischen Schlösser- und Seenverwaltung, ist also im Besitz der Staatsregierung des Freistaates Bayern.


----------



## Laichzeit (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: Höhere Preise und Einschränkungen: Fischen am Chiemsee bald "Luxus"?*

Die Berufsfischer haben den See gepachtet und zahlen auch was dafür.

http://www.ovb-online.de/rosenheim/chiemgau/millionen-kleine-renkenfischlein-gezuechtet-3764521.html

Gewinnmaximierung ist vielleicht nicht das richtige Wort, laut Darstellung des bayerischen Berufsfischerverbands nagen ja alle am Hungertuch, weil die Seen zu sauber wären.


----------



## Laichzeit (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: Höhere Preise und Einschränkungen: Fischen am Chiemsee bald "Luxus"?*

Die Berufsfischerei ist vor Allem aus nicht finanziellen Gründen nichts was aus Anglerinteressen schützenswert ist.

http://m.welt.de/regionales/bayern/...ensee-ist-zu-sauber-fuer-Fische-geworden.html

Glaubt ihr dass sich so ein 36mm Quadrat an die 30cm Schonmaß hält?


----------



## Andal (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: Höhere Preise und Einschränkungen: Fischen am Chiemsee bald "Luxus"?*

Gemessen am Waginger-Tachingersee sind die Bedingungen am Chiemsee für Angler ja noch durchaus gut und da liegt es ganz und gar eindeutig am einzigen Berufsfischer!


----------



## Tobi92 (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: Höhere Preise und Einschränkungen: Fischen am Chiemsee bald "Luxus"?*

Vielleicht ist die Uferkarte ja auch nur deshalb weg gekommen, da sie kaum gekauft wurde und für unnötig empfunden wurde?
Abgesehn von ein paar wenigen Stellen is der Chiemsee nunmal tatsächlich schlecht vom Ufer zu befischen.


----------



## Andal (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: Höhere Preise und Einschränkungen: Fischen am Chiemsee bald "Luxus"?*

Die Uferkarte kam deshalb weg, weil sie zu geringe Einnahmen generierte; nicht nur bei der Fischereigenossenschaft. Da hat man ganz kräftig darauf spekuliert, dass bisherige Uferangler nun zu Bootsanglern werden, die so ganz nebenbei noch sehr stolze Summen für Wasser- und Uferliegeplätze abdrücken, für teuer Geld slippen, eine nicht billige Motorenzulassung für den E-Motor kaufen und so weiter und so fort. 

Das Bayrische Meer ist eben eine der Top Freizeitdestinationen im Freistaat. Da ist nichts billig und noch weniger für umsonst zu haben. Wer nur irgendwie kann, ist dort vom Stamme der Nimm.

Und nein, das sind keine bloßen Unterstellungen. Ich habe 45 Jahre meines Lebens in dieser Region verbracht. Dort herrscht folgendes Motto vor: "Liebe Gäste, wir wollen ihr Bestes, ihr Geld!" und mit Einschränkungen auch noch zusätzlich: "Sie müssen auch gar nicht selber vorbeikommen. Überweisung reicht uns!"


----------



## Laichzeit (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: Höhere Preise und Einschränkungen: Fischen am Chiemsee bald "Luxus"?*

Wenn die Uferkarte wegen Nutzlosigkeit weg käme, hätte man die Bootskarte vergünstigen können um den Uferfischern entgegenzukommen.

Was den Berufsfischern stinkt, ist dass die Seen launisch sind, aber die Rechnungen nicht.
Der Fangertrag ist schon länger zurückgegangen und einigen fehlt jetzt wohl das finanzielle Polster für miese Jahre.
Seid froh, dass es "nur" Geld kostet.
An anderen Seen können niedrige Fänge nur durch geringere Maschenweiten kompensiert werden und das geht langfristig auf die Gesundheit der Gewässer.
Mit Geld lassen sich diese Verfehlungen nicht mehr richten.
Was da läuft, ist ein Trauerspiel von größerem Ausmaß als teure Jahreskarten. 
Vor Allem der Bayrische Berufsfischerverband, sowie ein Groß der Bodenseefischer treiben die Melkerei der Seen lautstark voran. 
Langsam findet das auch Wiederhall in der Politik, erstaunlich, die Grünen gehen darauf ein.
Recht hat, wer am lautesten schreit.


----------



## Andal (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: Höhere Preise und Einschränkungen: Fischen am Chiemsee bald "Luxus"?*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Wenn die Uferkarte wegen Nutzlosigkeit weg käme, hätte man die Bootskarte vergünstigen können um den Uferfischern entgegenzukommen.



You made my day! :q:q:q

Glaubst du noch ans Christkindl!?


----------



## Laichzeit (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: Höhere Preise und Einschränkungen: Fischen am Chiemsee bald "Luxus"?*

Damit will ich sagen, dass die Erhöhung der Bootspreise nicht für die Aussage spricht, dass die Uferkarte wegen Nutzlosigkeit weg kam.

Dass von selbst nichts wieder billiger wird, ist mit klar.
Den "Stamm der Nimm" gibt es bei mir auch.

Edit:



Tobi92 schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist die Uferkarte ja auch nur deshalb weg gekommen, da sie kaum gekauft wurde und für unnötig empfunden wurde?
> Abgesehn von ein paar wenigen Stellen is der Chiemsee nunmal tatsächlich schlecht vom Ufer zu befischen.



Kaum gekauft dürfte ja nich so sehr ins Gewicht der neuen Karte fallen. Das meinte ich mit Nutzlos.


----------



## Andal (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: Höhere Preise und Einschränkungen: Fischen am Chiemsee bald "Luxus"?*

Ich weiß nicht, was du mit Nutzlosigkeit meinst. Die Uferkarte brachte nicht den gewünschten Ertrag in die Kassen und weil man eventuell nun ausbleibende Angler finanziell kompensieren wollte, hat man auch gleich die Bootskarte teurer gemacht. Ganz einfach!


----------



## Fischer am Inn (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: Höhere Preise und Einschränkungen: Fischen am Chiemsee bald "Luxus"?*

Hallo




Laichzeit schrieb:


> Der Fangertrag ist schon länger zurückgegangen und einigen fehlt jetzt wohl das finanzielle Polster für miese Jahre.
> Seid froh, dass es "nur" Geld kostet.
> An anderen Seen können niedrige Fänge nur durch geringere Maschenweiten kompensiert werden und das geht langfristig auf die Gesundheit der Gewässer.
> Mit Geld lassen sich diese Verfehlungen nicht mehr richten.
> ...




Das Schonmaß der Renke wurde 2016 für den Chiemsee von 30cm auf 28 cm abgesenkt. Damit folgt man nur anderen bay. Seen. Ist aber eigentlich mehr eine Idee der Fischereifachberatung Oberbayern, die so auf die festzustellende Kleinwüchsigkeit der Renke reagiert. Es soll also die Renkendichte ausgedünnt werden um so zu größeren Einzelexemplaren zu kommen. Wer´s glaubt...

Nochmal zu den Rechten der Berufsfischer: Ich sag die Berufsfischer und ihre Genossenschaft haben historische Altrechte, die auf die Zeit vor dem BGB und dem Grundbuch zurückgehen. Daran ändert auch nichts, dass die Genossenschaft den See vom Freistaat pachtet.
Ist aber letztendlich wurscht.

Viel spannender ist die Frage wie sich der in die Geschichte involvierte Landesfischereiverband hinsichtlich der Uferkarte verhält. 

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Laichzeit (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: Höhere Preise und Einschränkungen: Fischen am Chiemsee bald "Luxus"?*



Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> Das Schonmaß der Renke wurde 2016 für den Chiemsee von 30cm auf 28 cm abgesenkt. Damit folgt man nur anderen bay. Seen. Ist aber eigentlich mehr eine Idee der Fischereifachberatung Oberbayern, die so auf die festzustellende Kleinwüchsigkeit der Renke reagiert. Es soll also die Renkendichte ausgedünnt werden um so zu größeren Einzelexemplaren zu kommen. Wer´s glaubt...
> 
> Servus
> Fischer am Inn



Der Einfluss der Angelfischerei auf den Felchenbestand ist an mir bekannten Seen eher gering, meistens sind mehr als 70% Netzfang.
So hängt auch die Maximalgröße der Felchen stark von den verwendeten Netzen ab.
Das verlangsamte Wachstum führt dazu, dass theoretisch 7 Jahrgänge in einem See vorkommen könnten, aber alle Jahrgänge über 5+ sind nahezu ausgefischt.
Große Fische gibt es wegen 2 cm weniger Schonmaß nicht. 
Aber das 28cm Maß macht die Fischerei fairer, da ein 40mm Netz auch U-30 Felchen fängt und so etwas mehr für die Angler bleibt.

Das ist alles aus Bodensee-Sicht geschrieben, der Chiemsee verhält sich ähnlich und es wird die selbe Art befischt, aber ob sich das 1 zu 1 übertragen lässt, wissen die Locals wohl besser.


----------



## Fischer am Inn (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: Höhere Preise und Einschränkungen: Fischen am Chiemsee bald "Luxus"?*

Hallo



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Der Einfluss der Angelfischerei auf den Felchenbestand ist an mir bekannten Seen eher gering, meistens sind mehr als 70% Netzfang.
> :
> :
> :
> Das ist alles aus Bodensee-Sicht geschrieben, der Chiemsee verhält sich ähnlich und es wird die selbe Art befischt, aber ob sich das 1 zu 1 übertragen lässt, wissen die Locals wohl besser.



nur kurz, weil es weitgehend off Topic ist: In unmittelbarer Nachbarschaft zum Chiemsee gibt es etliche Seen ohne Berufsfischer aber mit Renkenbeständen. Überall das gleiche Bild: >>> kleinwüchsige Renken. Beispiel Hartsee (ca. 10 km vom Chiemsee entfernt), hatte vor rund 5 Jahren einen schweren Kormoraneinfall zur Laichzeit >>> ein Großteil des Renkenbestandes wurde vernichtet >>> Neuaufbau des Bestandes >>> Ergebnis >>> Renken weiterhin kleinwüchsig >>> das alles ohne Berufsfischer. *Problem liegt also tiefer*

Zurück zum Kernthema: Wenn man also nicht einverstanden ist mit der Entscheidung der Berufsfischer, dass die Uferkarte abgeschafft wird, wen will man es dann entscheiden lassen? 


Naheliegend: Landesfischereiverband, zumal in Bayern sowohl Berufs- als auch Freizeitfischer im LFV organisiert sind und dem LFV auch die Verpachtung der staatl. Gewässer übertragen ist. 
Oder direkt den staatl. Stellen (untere Fischreibehörde + staatl Fischereifachberatung)?

Spannende Fragen >>> wer von den möglichen Entscheidern wird wohl die Restriktionen weiter vorantreiben? Wer wird wohl die Preise stärker vorantreiben? Oder wer wird beides gleichzeitig tun?

Spannende Fragen.

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Laichzeit (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: Höhere Preise und Einschränkungen: Fischen am Chiemsee bald "Luxus"?*



Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> nur kurz, weil es weitgehend off Topic ist: In unmittelbarer Nachbarschaft zum Chiemsee gibt es etliche Seen ohne Berufsfischer aber mit Renkenbeständen. Überall das gleiche Bild: >>> kleinwüchsige Renken. Beispiel Hartsee (ca. 10 km vom Chiemsee entfernt), hatte vor rund 5 Jahren einen schweren Kormoraneinfall zur Laichzeit >>> ein Großteil des Renkenbestandes wurde vernichtet >>> Neuaufbau des Bestandes >>> Ergebnis >>> Renken weiterhin kleinwüchsig >>> das alles ohne Berufsfischer. *Problem liegt also tiefer*



Der Größenschwund der Felchen am Bodensee ist auch nicht eindeutig geklärt, vieles deutet auf die Maschenweiten hin, Selektion auf kleinere Fische beim Laichfischfang wird auch diskutiert, deshalb werden Laichfische jetzt mit 44mm statt 38mm Netzen gefangen. Dennoch sind mir mehrere Fänge von 50+ Fischen aus 2015 und 16 bekannt.
Ab einer gewissen Größe laufen die Fische weniger Gefahr in den Netzen hängen zu bleiben, die verwendeten 38-44mm Felchensätze sind bedingt größenselektiv nach oben.

Das komplette Fehlen größerer Fische an anderen Seen erklärt das natürlich nicht und das Phänomän tritt an vielen Seen auf.
Schlüssige Erklärungen, sowie eine gemeinsame Ursache sind noch nicht entdeckt worden.
Ein Zusammenhang mit fehlendem Phosphat könnte bestehen, ist aber nicht die Hauptursache, da die historischen Tiefs noch nirgends erreicht wurden.
Möglich wären auch noch Krankheiten und Parasiten.
Andere Populationen werden zunehmend steril oder bilden sogar gar keine Geschlechtsorgane aus.
Leider fehlt der "Vergleichssee" an dem man sich einen natürlichen Bestand an voralpinen Felchen abschauen könnte, es ist sehr schwer zu sagen, wie ein natürlicher Bestand aussieht, da die meisten historisch überfischt, eutrophiert oder fremdbesetzt wurden. 


http://www.angelprofi.at/images/alterspyramide.jpg
Die Größe der ersten neu besetzten Fische im Hartsee sollte in etwa dieser Tabelle entsprechen.
Das kann je nach Nahrungsaufgebot aber auch stark abweichen.
Auch das Besatzmaterial hat natürlich einen Einfluss.
Wenn der Chiemsee die Quelle ist, handelt es sich wahrscheinlich um Coregonus wartmanni. Der Chiemsee wurde u.a. aus dem Bodensee besetzt.
Kormorane könnten immer noch das Problem sein.
Über das Wachstum nach 5 Jahren würde ich mir keine großen Sorgen machen, da Felchen erst nach Anpassung an das Gewässer mit veränderten Bedingungen zurecht kommen.
Zum Beispiel kommen Freiwasserfelchen in Seen ohne regelmäßig steigende Mückenlarven nur schlecht zurecht.
Das legt sich aber mit der Zeit, da Felchen sehr variabel sind und durch gerichtete Selektion in wenigen Generationen differenzierte Formen entstehen können.


----------



## Fischer am Inn (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: Höhere Preise und Einschränkungen: Fischen am Chiemsee bald "Luxus"?*

Hallo



Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> Zurück zum Kernthema: Wenn man also nicht einverstanden ist mit der Entscheidung der Berufsfischer, dass die Uferkarte abgeschafft wird, wen will man es dann entscheiden lassen?
> 
> 
> Naheliegend: Landesfischereiverband, zumal in Bayern sowohl Berufs- als auch Freizeitfischer im LFV organisiert sind und dem LFV auch die Verpachtung der staatl. Gewässer übertragen ist.
> ...



Nochmal die Frage: Wer soll über die Abschaffung der kostengünstigen Uferkarte entscheiden dürfen? Diejenigen, die den See bewirtschaften und rechtlich gesehen das Hegerecht ausüben? Oder andere, gesellschaftspolitisch relevante Gruppierungen oder Behörden?

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (15. Mai 2016)

*AW: Höhere Preise und Einschränkungen: Fischen am Chiemsee bald "Luxus"?*



Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> Nochmal die Frage: Wer soll über die Abschaffung der kostengünstigen Uferkarte entscheiden dürfen? Diejenigen, die den See bewirtschaften und rechtlich gesehen das Hegerecht ausüben? Oder andere, gesellschaftspolitisch relevante Gruppierungen oder Behörden



Schon die unterere Fischereibehörde z.B. - zumal in dem Zusammenhang  die von Dir genannten "Bewirtschaftungs- und Hegerechte" gleich mit geprüft werden sollten. Es ist doch so - kann der Fischer von seinen Einnahmen aus dem Fischfang und / oder der Weiterverarbeitung und  / oder irgendwelchen touristischen Nebengeschäften nicht leben, muss er seinen Betrieb schließen. Punktum - ist woanders auch so. Angler melken ist kein Ersatz für einen nicht wirtschaftlichen Betrieb und hat auch in dem Sinne gar nix mit Fischerei als Beruf zu tun. Eher mit Wegelagerei. Und es scheint mir auch Zeit zu hinterfragen, warum der oft vom Angler subventionierte Fischer Ersterem sagt, wo es lang geht an "seinem" Gewässer. Da wedelt irgendwie der Schwanz mit dem Hund. 

Wenn es um den folkloristischen Erhalt der Fischerei oder im ländlichen Raum und um alternative oder nachhaltige Einkommensmöglichkeiten geht, gibt es auch andere Möglichkeiten...


----------



## Laichzeit (15. Mai 2016)

*AW: Höhere Preise und Einschränkungen: Fischen am Chiemsee bald "Luxus"?*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Schon die unterere Fischereibehörde z.B. - zumal in dem Zusammenhang  die von Dir genannten "Bewirtschaftungs- und Hegerechte" gleich mit geprüft werden sollten.



Der Pachtvertrag der Chiemseefischer läuft 20 Jahre und solange gezahlt wird, dürfen sie auch weiter fischen. Ich meine gelesen zu haben, dass der Vertrag 2022 ausläuft, finde aber die Quelle nicht.
Edit: https://www.ovb-online.de/rosenheim/chiemgau/holmer-legt-vorsitz-nieder-446749.html
Normalerweise hält sich die Fischereibehörde bei solchen Sachen raus, solange die Handlungen mit dem Pachtvertrag konform sind. Und dessen Inhalt kennen wir nicht.




Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Wenn es um den folkloristischen Erhalt der Fischerei oder im ländlichen Raum und um alternative oder nachhaltige Einkommensmöglichkeiten geht, gibt es auch andere Möglichkeiten...



Das sehe ich genau so.
Hauptberufliche Felchenfischer gibt es so gut wie gar nicht mehr. Das ist meistens noch ein zweites Standbein, oder weniger. An extrem launischen Seen eher ein Hobby mit unsicherer Kostendeckung.
Wirklich lohnenswert ist das als Beruf nicht mehr und die Wirtschaftlichkeit lässt sich nur auf Kosten anderer wiederherstellen z.B. Freizeitfischer. 
Zudem macht niemand eine stichfeste Kostenrechnung, das wurde am Bodensee versucht und verlief im Sand.
http://www.ibkf.org/publikationen/pilotstudie-zur-wirtschaftlichkeit-der-bodenseefischerei/


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (15. Mai 2016)

*AW: Höhere Preise und Einschränkungen: Fischen am Chiemsee bald "Luxus"?*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Der Pachtvertrag der Chiemseefischer läuft 20 Jahre und solange gezahlt wird, dürfen sie auch weiter fischen. Ich meine gelesen zu haben, dass der Vertrag 2022 ausläuft, finde aber die Quelle nicht.
> Edit: https://www.ovb-online.de/rosenheim/chiemgau/holmer-legt-vorsitz-nieder-446749.html
> Normalerweise hält sich die Fischereibehörde bei solchen Sachen raus, solange die Handlungen mit dem Pachtvertrag konform sind. Und dessen Inhalt kennen wir nicht.
> 
> ...



Habs gerade mal gelesen.

Selbst für die überdurchschnittlich weggekommenen Betriebe nicht wirklich Hitverdächtig.

Dagegen hat ja in Relation gesehen, jede gut laufende Würstchenbude den Titel "Unternehmer d.Jahres" 
verdient.


----------



## Fischer am Inn (15. Mai 2016)

*AW: Höhere Preise und Einschränkungen: Fischen am Chiemsee bald "Luxus"?*

Hallo miteinander,

das kann man so sehen, dass es besser wäre, die Berufsfischer raus zu drängen. Nach bisheriger Praxis würde dann der Landesfischereiverband an ihm angeschlossene Vereine das Fischereirecht verpachten. Wäre mir persönlich ganz recht, denn dann gehörte der Chiemsee zu meinen Vereinsgewässern. Darauf kommt es aber nicht an.

Wichtiger ist da schon wie die "Weltsicht" der dem Chiemsee benachbarten Angelvereine ist. Ich sag mal: "Mia san mia".

Billiger würden die Erlaubnisscheine sicher nicht. Und unter welchen Bedingungen Gästekarten ausgegeben würden (z.B nur für Gäste, die ein Hotel gebucht haben und ähnliche Scherze), das müsste auch noch geklärt werden. Leute, die im Chiemgau (ohne Vereinszugehörigkeit) angeln wollen, können ein Lied davon singen. 

Die Frage spitzt sich letztlich darauf zu, ob der Bewirtschafter/Hegepflichtige, egal ob Berufsfischer oder Angelverein, berechtigt ist, die Bedingungen festzulegen oder ob andere gesellschaftspolitische Instanzen das machen sollen.

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Laichzeit (15. Mai 2016)

*AW: Höhere Preise und Einschränkungen: Fischen am Chiemsee bald "Luxus"?*



Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> Die Frage spitzt sich letztlich darauf zu, ob der Bewirtschafter/Hegepflichtige, egal ob Berufsfischer oder Angelverein, berechtigt ist, die Bedingungen festzulegen oder ob andere gesellschaftspolitische Instanzen das machen sollen.
> 
> Servus
> Fischer am Inn



Berufsfischer und Vereine haben als Gewässerunterhalter natürlich eine starke Position und sollten immer ihren Anteil mitreden dürfen.
Leider führt das oft zu den von dir angesprochenen Umständen. Gestützt werden die Gastregelungen beispielsweise auch von Hotels als Profiteuren.
Es wäre schön, wenn so große Gewässer für jedermann zugänglich bleiben würden, nur fehlt dazu die gesellschaftspolitische Instanz, in der ich z.B die Fischereibehörden sehe, da diese am ehesten für einen gerechten Zugang zum Gewässer sorgen könnte.

Wäre, hätte, könnte...

Von dem Zustand sind wir meilenweit entfernt und entfernen uns immer weiter.
Gastfischer, die 50€ Tageskarten plus Hotelzimmer zahlen und Berufsfischer geben den Ton an. Die einen bringen das Geld, die anderen sind gut organisiert in lebendigen Verbänden.
Normale Sportfischer bringen auch erhebliche Summen ein, nur ist das Interesse daran sehr gering und wir sind sehr mies organisiert.
Wirkliche Kämpfer für Angerinteressen gibt es leider viel zu selten.


----------



## Laichzeit (15. Mai 2016)

*AW: Höhere Preise und Einschränkungen: Fischen am Chiemsee bald "Luxus"?*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Habs gerade mal gelesen.
> 
> Selbst für die überdurchschnittlich weggekommenen Betriebe nicht wirklich Hitverdächtig.
> 
> ...



Ganz anders sieht es aus, wenn du den Gesamtfang betrachtest.
Am Bodensee ist Sport/Berufsfischer etwa 1/11, früher, als die B-Fischerei noch lohnte, war es noch weiter auf deren Seite.
Heute werden jährlich ca. 400 Tonnen Fisch angelandet, um die nicht gerade wirtschaftliche Berufsfischerei zu erhalten.(Tendenz fallend)

Ob die momentan 12-13000 Freizeitfischer da nicht wichtiger sind, dem umliegenden Land mehr bringen und gleichzeitig den See weniger beuteln?

...während die Anglerverbände schlafen und die Wichtigkeit des Freizeitfischers verschwiegen bleibt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Mai 2016)

*AW: Höhere Preise und Einschränkungen: Fischen am Chiemsee bald "Luxus"?*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> ...während die Anglerverbände schlafen und die Wichtigkeit des Freizeitfischers verschwiegen bleibt.


Und nicht dafür sorgen, dass man sich fürs Angeln nicht auch noch  entschuldigen muss, sondern da der spendensammelnden Schützerindustrie im vorauseilenden Gehorsam noch recht geben und weitere Restriktionen selber mit vorantreiben...


----------

